# Circuito de disparo por sensor inductivo



## soichiro (Mar 8, 2008)

Hola necesito convertir la se#al variable en frecuencia e intensidad de un sensor inductivo (pickup magnetico) para saber cuando poder disparar el encendido.

La se#al es una forma de seno de muy rapida variacion de tension y va desde los milivolts hasta algunas decenas de volts. Por lo cual tendria que saber siempre cuando se incrementa positivamente y cuando hace el paso por cero. No he encontrado nada en la web... si alguien tiene un circuito le estare muy agradecido.


----------



## Nico666 (Mar 9, 2008)

hola  :

si bien no tengo ningun circuito pero espero esto te pueda ayudar en algo:

si la señal es una senoide con tension nominal de minivolts a algunas decenas de volts; lo que puedes hacer es obtener de la web alguna manual o diagrama de un circuito de deteccion de cruce por cero, este circuito se elabora con amplificador operacionales y  emite una señal TTL cuando realizo la deteccion.

por otro lado; puedes elaborar un circuito comparador por hysteresis tambien con amplificador operacionales el cual genera una señal TTL con la cual puedes manipular el encendido.
la señal TTL del encendido  es generada cuando la senoide se encuentra en valor positivo o negativo, depende tu eleccion  

te dejo unas ligas:
http://www.comunidad.witsuk.com/node/61
http://www.edicionsupc.es/ftppublic/pdfmostra/EE04506M.pdf
http://books.google.com.mx/books?id...ig=n8ll5fl9ist52NZd0k9gbNQ9MW0&hl=es#PPA91,M1
http://fing.uncu.edu.ar/catedras/industrial/electronica/archivos/electronica/tema3r.pdf

buena suerte.


----------

